#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Update on Facebook Ad Metric Changing

## thatguymevan

Facebook has been the largest network for many in online marketing, however with their backlash with political campaign, leaked data scandal and as a result of complying with GDPR, facebook has announced a host of changes that will alter the way ad metrics are displayed. As per facebook's own guidelines they are as follows. 



Political Ads will now be treated separately and will be added to a political ads archive. 

*Policy*
_Advertisers can run political, election related and issue ads, provided the advertiser complies with all applicable laws and the authorization process required by Facebook._

_Any advertiser running election-related or issue ads who is located in or targeting people in designated countries must complete the authorization process required by Facebook. This applies to any ad that:_


_Is made by, on behalf of or about a current or former candidate for public office, a political party, a political action committee or advocates for the outcome of an election to public office; or_




_Relates to any election, referendum or ballot initiative, including "get out the vote" or election information campaigns; or_




_Relates to any national legislative issue of public importance in any place where the ad is being run; or_




_Is regulated as political advertising._







_Advertisers running these ads, regardless of location or targeting, must comply with all applicable laws, including but not limited to requirements involving:_


_Disclaimer, disclosure and ad labeling;_




_Blackout periods;_




_Foreign interference; or_




_Spending limits and reporting requirements._







(source : Advertising Policies)




Also, some ad metrics are being completely removed. 

_Actions, People Taking Action, Cost per Any Action: The Actions metric is a composite of various actions and events, such as engagement, clicks or conversions. As our platform introduces more actions that people can take on an ad, this metric becomes more nuanced, and a less relevant signal for measuring business outcomes. We recommend customizing your own composite metric reflecting actions that are meaningful to your business instead of using Actions._

_Amount Spent Today: We recommend using our dynamic date selector to see results for Today and compare results across different date ranges instead of using the Amount Spent Today metric. Select Today for the date range and use the Amount Spent metric to see how much money you've spent on your campaign starting at 12:00 AM (midnight) today._

_Button Clicks : The Button Clicks metric shows the number of times people clicked the call-to-action button on your ad. Button Clicks is redundant because these clicks are also either reflected in the Link Clicks metric or other distinct metrics like the Event Responses metric and the Offers Saved metric. We recommend using Link Clicks, Event Responses or Offers Saved instead of Button Clicks._

_Canvas Component Time Percentage: The Canvas Component Time Percentage metric hasn't been a widely used metric. We recommend using the Canvas View Time metric and the Canvas View Percentage metric instead of Canvas Component Time Percentage._

_Carousel Card: We're no longer supporting the Carousel Card breakdown for conversion metrics (ex: Website Conversions) and for any calculated metrics such as CTR because these insights have been infrequently used. You can still see the Link Clicks metric broken down by Carousel Card and see conversion results without the Carousel Card breakdown._

_Link Click Destination: After we launched this breakdown in July of 2017, a number of mobile operating system updates that followed began to prevent us from determining if someone was redirected to an app's deep link or to an app store for ads set up with backup link destinations. Advertisers can still use Outbound Clicks and Landing Page Views metrics to measure which clicks lead people to destinations off Facebook while we continue to explore other ways of providing more granular app deep link or app store destination insights._

_Mobile App Actions Conversion Value: The Mobile App Actions Conversion Value metric is based on the value you assigned to an app action when you set up the app event. We recommend using specific app event conversion values (ex: Mobile App Purchases Conversion Value) instead of Mobile App Actions Conversion Value._

_Page Mentions, Cost per Page Mention: The Page Mentions metric is an outdated metric and is not indicative of either positive or negative sentiment towards your brand. We don't recommend using Page Mentions to evaluate campaign performance. Instead, if you're running a Page Likes campaign, we recommend using the Page Likes metric or the Page Engagement metric, as they're more indicative of the success of a Page Likes campaign._

_Page Tab Views, Cost per Page Tab View: The Page Tab Views metric measures the number of views of tabs on your Facebook Page that are attributed to your ads. If you're running a Page Likes campaign, we recommend using the Page Likes metric or the Page Engagement metric, as they're more indicative of the success of a Page Likes campaign than Page Tab Views._

_Positive Feedback, Negative Feedback: The Relevance Score metric already uses Positive Feedback and Negative Feedback signals as inputs, and the granularity provided by breaking out positive and negative feedback creates more confusion than useful insights. We recommend using Relevance Score instead of Positive Feedback and Negative Feedback to understand how well a target audience is responding to ads._

_Social Reach, Social Impressions, Social Clicks (All), Unique Social Clicks (All): Social metrics (ex: Social Reach, Social Impressions, Social Clicks) are outdated metrics that show the number of people who saw an ad when displayed with social information. The Social Reach metric isn't meaningfully different from the Reach and Impressions metrics and the insights provided aren't actionable, since advertisers don't have control over when ads are/aren't shown with social information. We recommend using Reach instead of Social Reach, and using Impressions instead of Social Impressions to evaluate campaign performance.




Although these metrics are mostly non frequently used ones, there is clear change being implemented on the facebook ad platform. Keep an eye out for this space for more information on the changes._

----------


## Sharroli31

There is so much that can be done online these days. I was shocked to see how Facebook is effectively being used by business holders for promoting and advertising their business. I was amazed and really liked this idea a lot. I will be getting it done for my business as well and will also take help of Pay Per Click Advertising Management.

----------

